# remote mouse?



## ss2pheonix (Feb 9, 2012)

I currently am running splashtop streamer on my windows 7 desktop and the remote client on my windows 8 tablet. Currently i can run Skyrim on my tablet through splash but the only problem is that when I reach the end of the remote desktop window I loose control of the game. What I would like is some way to forward my usb mouse to the remote computer so that it can integrate into the game. Is there any program that will alow me to do that?


----------



## ss2pheonix (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm also not sure if this is the right location for this post, please direct me if not.


----------



## ss2pheonix (Feb 9, 2012)

I got it to work, in case anyone would like to know I will explain how:

what you will need:
-USB Redirector (on both PCs)
-Splashtop Streamer (installed on both PCs)
-Splashtop Remote desktop client (only on mobile PC)

On mobile pc:
connect mouse 
share mouse through USB redirector
Make note of the IP given by Splash streamer

On Desktop:
Add usb server to USB redirector using IP given by splash on mobile
connect remote mouse

On mobile:
connect to desktop using splash RDC

and thats all she wrote
you should now have a remote mouse that will fully integrate into any game.


----------

